# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Faleminderit per urimet dhe pershendetjet

## ximi_abedini

Pershendetje vellezer dhe motra ku do qe jeni ,ju falenderoj perzemersisht qe gjetet koh te me uroni dilindjen ,vertet posa lexova komentet e juaja u ndjeva shum i lumtur sepse pershendetjen dhe urimin e qmoj shum, per mua jan shum te vleshme , nuk ka me kenaqesi sesa kur te pershendesin dhe te urojn andaj per kete gjithmon e lus Zotin qe ti shperblej dhe tu mundesoj qe te jetojn ashtu siq ata me uruan mua ,e lus Zotin sepse vetem ai ka mundesi te shperblej per pershendetje dhe urimet te cilat une i qmoj shum.

Sinqerisht ju kerkoj falje qe nuk pata mundesi te ju kthej pershendetjet dhe te ju falenderoj per urimet tuaja , dhe e ndjeve obligim qe te hap kete tem dhe te ju pershendes vellezer dhe motra nga do qe jeni dhe kudo qe ndodheni dhe te ju uroj qe shendeti, paqa dhe lumturia te mbizotroj  gjithmon ne familjet tuaja  ,dhe qdo njeri qe ka shendet , paq e  lumturi ne familje ai eshte njeriu me i lumtur ne bot dhe  do ti arrij te gjitha qe do i synoj gjat jetes


Faleminderit  *dijetari, Baca Agim Metbala,RockStar,e panjohura,toni54,Nete,EDUARDI,stern,****,anita340,  Dar_di,Ksanthi,ganimet,
Xhenet.M.S.,HELEN OF TROY,   
USA NR1,Deni_Boy,alem_de,Station,Besoja,Diella1, 
  K.i EPERM,pranvera bica,WALCHIRIA,SinFoni@,Çaushi,thirsty
*
Pershendetje edhe per te gjith antaret e Forumi Shqiptar kudo qe ndodheni .

----------


## Ksanthi

Pershendetje ximi , qofsh gjithmone i lumtur .Kam shume reskpekt per ty se je cun persembari ( themi ne gjirokastritet) .

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje ximi,desha te theme qe e meriton.*

----------

